# Neon Tetra Disease HELP, please?



## Aqualad (Apr 4, 2009)

Here's my problem, if anyone can offer any help I'd be most grateful...

I have an established 10 gallon freshwater tank that I use as a "nursery" for my platy and my molly (from my larger, community tank) when they are due. I also keep 5 cherry barbs in this tank, because they are peaceful, and do not bother the little livebearer fry. It is a peaceful tank with lots of plant cover and hiding places.

The tank has been stable and well maintained with frequent water quality checks/changes, and has adequate filtration via both an under gravel and a rear-attached Aqueon power filter. 

One week ago I thought that the introduction of some small neon tetras (8) would look nice and be in harmony with the purpose of the tank. The neons settled nicely, but within 2-3 days, started dying one at a time. I researched this as best I could and it looks to me like it is probably Neon Tetra Disease (NTD) - perhaps the batch that I bought from the pet store was infected and I never knew. I have subsequently been isolating/removing any fish that shows signs of illness, and hope to contain the disease. I understand that the disease is untreatable, and also acknowledge that the disease might be something else - I am unable to perform diagnostics.

Sadly, one of my male cherry barbs has now also died. My research on NTD indicates that BARBS can also be affected. One of the remaining barbs is hiding a lot and his eyes look protuberant, the other one looks OK, but is occasionally swimming erratically. The remaining two barbs (both females) are fine/normal at present.

The platy and molly fry are thriving and show no signs of any health issues. There is also an adult female molly in there at present as I had transferred her over to have her babies just before I became aware of the NTD issue. This molly had her babies last night (no problem, all look fine).

So, my questions are:

(1) Is there anything that I can try to help the two affected cherry barbs?

(2) Can the platy/molly fry and the adult molly be affected by this disease? If NOT, can I safely transfer my adult molly back to my community tank, or is it possible that she could be transmitting disease from the baby tank to the healthy community tank?

THANK you ANYONE who can advise me. If I have not provided adequate information I will be happy to fill in any blanks.


----------



## lilouche (Apr 3, 2009)

I think the Tetra Disease is caused by stress. 
I had this problem a few months ago. It's difficult to treat that and the other fish can be affected by this disease. 
To avoid the contamination, you must eliminate the fish which have symptoms. 
That's all I can say fo the moment

bye


----------

